# true or spam?



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I got this by email today. Not sure if it's true, but just in case decided to share.

PEOPLE IN DUBAI SHOPPING MALLS AND CROWDED STREETS (like: Nasir square/sheikh Zayed road/emirates mall/Deira city centre) might approach you to buy a perfume if you refuse they may still insist you try the sample smell. The smell has a killing gas, which will eventually kill you . 
Reported by the UAE government and Dubai police 18 people have already died and 35 are still in hospital. 
Please pass this message around to everyone you know, or may know via e-mail. 
They spoke about it live yesterday.
Beware: do not, I repeat, do not smell any perfumes from any random people outside, unless they are from authorized agents in proper perfume stores.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If it is true, I'll drink a gallon of the stuff


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Its true... I got sprayed 2 weeks ago , then I died yesterday! hehehehe, no girl its not true.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

its totaly a SPam !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mossad


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

SBP said:


> Mossad


hahahahahahahahah 

NIce One !!

FYI every one , all the salles men in MALL who works for Perfumes NEED a special permit from dubai municipality and health department ! 

and they get controled EVERY DAY for their working permits ..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a load on nonsense. Before forwarding emails like this or posting it is wise to check on snopes.com: Urban Legends Reference Pages

snopes.com: Parking Lot Perfume Robbers

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks Elphaba, I will use your advice in future


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's a load on nonsense. Before forwarding emails like this or posting it is wise to check on snopes.com: Urban Legends Reference Pages
> 
> snopes.com: Parking Lot Perfume Robbers
> 
> -


Elph, you are a true oracle 
Obi Wan can rest in peace


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

May the force be with you.

-


----------

